# Leatherique Leather "dye"... Discuss what true leather dye is.



## braymond141 (Aug 13, 2008)

I purchased a Leatherique Laguna Seca Blue leather dye kit to do a little two-tone project on my M3. Come to find out, this isn't dye. Without any other information, can the professionals please elaborate on what a dye is, and what this crap is.

The topic of this thread has nothing to do with prep work, or how I got it to peel. I would like to discuss how this product claims to be a dye and clearly does nothing of the sort.

I appreciate all factual help :thumb:

-Brett


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

A dye penetrates the leather and soaks in and a pigment (paint) sits on the surface. Dyes can therefore only be used on leather that absorbs (ie without a pigment coating).
Think about it like wood - a stain (which is a dye) soaks in but will not hide the natural characteristics of the wood, a paint will cover the surface and hide any damage.

What you have is a pigment (paint)

Unfortuantely in the USA they do call pigments dyes which just confuses the whole issue!!!!!!!!!!

Hope this helps


----------



## derref (Nov 25, 2010)

*For the record, the OP did not correctly prep that piece of leather.*

Leatherique calls for a 4 step process (minimum) including dyeing the leather. Using a cleaner to get rid of surface dirt etc, then using a rejuvenator to bring the leather back to life. Then the most important part before dyeing: Using a prepping agent to strip the old (weak) dye from the leather piece. You soak a piece of 1000 grit sandpaper in this prepping agent and wetsand the piece lightly until the weak dye starts coming out. Sanding (with this prepping agent) is to remove the old dye, not to merely promote adhesion by sanding.

The OP failed to do all of these steps and therefore, his dye did not take. Under ideal prep conditions, the dye soaks into the leather and replaces the old dye. It's obviously not as good as vat-dying leather but it's a darn good diy solution for most consumers in the U.S.

Keep this in mind as you answer the OP's question. He did not prep properly. Had he correctly prepped, he would not have been able to merely peel up the dye like that.

It's a water based dye btw.

Here is a photo of all the necessary dyeing components:

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2662/4184853127_1645623959_b.jpg


----------



## braymond141 (Aug 13, 2008)

derref said:


> *For the record, the OP did not correctly prep that piece of leather.*
> 
> Leatherique calls for a 4 step process (minimum) including dyeing the leather. Using a cleaner to get rid of surface dirt etc, then using a rejuvenator to bring the leather back to life. Then the most important part before dyeing: Using a prepping agent to strip the old (weak) dye from the leather piece. You soak a piece of 1000 grit sandpaper in this prepping agent and wetsand the piece lightly until the weak dye starts coming out. Sanding (with this prepping agent) is to remove the old dye, not to merely promote adhesion by sanding.
> 
> ...


Neil, you were given the answer as I already told you. I also never discussed the prepping which was done adequately and with all their products 



> A dye penetrates the leather and soaks in and a pigment (paint) sits on the surface. Dyes can therefore only be used on leather that absorbs (ie without a pigment coating).
> Think about it like wood - a stain (which is a dye) soaks in but will not hide the natural characteristics of the wood, a paint will cover the surface and hide any damage.
> 
> What you have is a pigment (paint)
> ...


Thank you so much; that's exactly what I concluded myself.


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

derref said:


> *For the record, the OP did not correctly prep that piece of leather.*
> 
> Leatherique calls for a 4 step process (minimum) including dyeing the leather. Using a cleaner to get rid of surface dirt etc, then using a rejuvenator to bring the leather back to life. Then the most important part before dyeing: Using a prepping agent to strip the old (weak) dye from the leather piece. You soak a piece of 1000 grit sandpaper in this prepping agent and wetsand the piece lightly until the weak dye starts coming out. Sanding (with this prepping agent) is to remove the old dye, not to merely promote adhesion by sanding.
> 
> ...


Manufacturer?

Love the colour of the blue!

Did the kit come with instructions as mentioned above?


----------



## braymond141 (Aug 13, 2008)

Judyb; if you could explain what product would dye leather and give a perfect, factory matte finish, I'd love to know.

The leather in question is BMW Nappa.


----------



## braymond141 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hou said:


> Manufacturer?
> 
> Love the colour of the blue!
> 
> Did the kit come with instructions as mentioned above?


That kit manufacturer is Leatherique, same product as mine, just Cinnamon instead of LSB. And my issues were with the product not actually dying, but leaving a "latex" painted finish; that's something that it does regardless of how much Leatherique asks you to sand the leather (with 400grit sand paper mind you).


----------



## derref (Nov 25, 2010)

braymond141 said:


> Neil, you were given the answer as I already told you. I also never discussed the prepping which was done adequately and with all their products


This is a direct lie. If you had correctly/actually used the prepping agent, your armrest pictures would not be black at all. Prepping agent completely strips the leather of all the old dye. YOU ARE LYING TO EVERYONE HERE



Hou said:


> Manufacturer?
> 
> Love the colour of the blue!
> 
> Did the kit come with instructions as mentioned above?


Yes. You MUST follow specific prepping instructions which the OP failed to follow



braymond141 said:


> That kit manufacturer is Leatherique, same product as mine, just Cinnamon instead of LSB. And my issues were with the product not actually dying, but leaving a "latex" painted finish; that's something that it does regardless of how much Leatherique asks you to sand the leather (with 400grit sand paper mind you).


THIS IS A LIE AGAIN. I have dyed properly using leatherique and when you prep the leather correctly, the dye does not act like latex paint at all. It does not just sit on the surface like that. It soaks into the leather like dye should. There are hundreds of documented cases on the net where people have used leatherique products and their dye acts like dye, soaking into the leather. This is because they prepped properly WHICH YOU DIDNT DO.

If anyone wants to see how to properly prep leather products using this leatherique, visit their website:

www.leatherique.com

EDIT: Just to clarify, I'm not in any way affiliated with leatherique. I merely did a huge interior restoration project last year using leatherique products and the OP here is trying to get the answer he wants by providing false information and manipulating you guys.

Here is how leatherique dyes should turn out when used properly: the thread is huge but if you care to read through it...

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?p=11006569


----------



## braymond141 (Aug 13, 2008)

derref said:


> This is a direct lie.












:wave:

Just let them answer the questions Neil. The guys here know a lot more than you or I do and can explain things much better. Don't drag that nonsense thread into this, just provide them with information and let them answer. This is how I found out about Gliptone and learned my lesson over never using Leatherique leather care again.


----------



## derref (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't care if you have it, you didn't use it. If you used it, the leather pictured wouldn't be black AT ALL. As I already said, it's a dye stripper essentially. When you use it CORRECTLY, your leather pieces turn gray

In addition, your leather is still shiny under there. Once you actually sand it with prepping agent, it becomes completely matte. Which it isn't AT ALL.


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

braymond141 said:


> That kit manufacturer is Leatherique, same product as mine, just Cinnamon instead of LSB. And my issues were with the product not actually dying, but leaving a "latex" painted finish; that's something that it does regardless of how much Leatherique asks you to sand the leather (with 400grit sand paper mind you).


Sorry dude, was meaning is derref teh manufacturer but he claims no affiliation with them at all


----------



## derref (Nov 25, 2010)

Difference is, you are lying to everyone here braymond. Like I've said, hundreds of people have used leatherique dyes over the years (including myself) and the dyes hold up extremely well if you take the time to do the proper prep. It's been a year now and my dye hasn't had any problems other than where the seatbelt constantly rubs against it. (being a vinyl piece instead of a leather piece)

If you actually dyed properly, then why didn't my dye fail instantly like yours. How come hundreds if not thousands of us are enjoying our dyed seats without any issue? Obviously we did something you failed to do. 

If the dye was actually as weak as you say/portray it to be, it would have come off by now. Not just by rubbing/scratching against it but by peeling at it which I cannot do. My dye has become one with the leather, it's soaked into the leather. Explain that please, who did the proper prep now?

Tell everyone the truth, then they can answer whatever


----------



## braymond141 (Aug 13, 2008)

derref said:


> Difference is, you are lying to everyone here braymond. Like I've said, hundreds of people have used leatherique dyes over the years (including myself) and the dyes hold up extremely well if you take the time to do the proper prep. It's been a year now and my dye hasn't had any problems other than where the seatbelt constantly rubs against it. (being a vinyl piece instead of a leather piece)
> 
> If you actually dyed properly, then why didn't my dye fail instantly like yours. How come hundreds if not thousands of us are enjoying our dyed seats without any issue? Obviously we did something you failed to do.
> 
> ...


I already got my answer, this product wasn't a dye, it's a paint as JudyB said.

My next question is what product would be a proper dye for BMW Nappa leather. If a true dye exists, or are they all paints.


----------



## derref (Nov 25, 2010)

braymond141 said:


> I already got my answer, this product wasn't a dye, it's a paint as JudyB said.
> 
> My next question is what product would be a proper dye for BMW Nappa leather. If a true dye exists, or are they all paints.


YOUR OP HAS INCORRECT INFORMATION. That person's answer is based on misinformation and look at you, ignoring my post completely. Only a fool wouldn't see that

Oh and answer my pm on fanatics. Cat got your tongue?


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

derref - There are better ways of going about things rather than joining a forum just to argue with the OP. Calm down dear!

IF you are in no way affiliated with or indeed the manufacturer then you are just both talking from experience, one has had a good one, one a bad!


----------



## derref (Nov 25, 2010)

Hou said:


> derref - There are better ways of going about things rather than joining a forum just to argue with the OP. Calm down dear!
> 
> IF you are in no way affiliated with or indeed the manufacturer then you are just both talking from experience, one has had a good one, one a bad!


I completely agree with you, believe me.

And trust me, I'm in no way affiliated with leatherique. I just used their products, had a great experience and I hate to see people like the OP trash a good company when they are incapable of using their products correctly.

In a way you are right, I had a good experience, he had a bad one. I'm just trying to tell him he had a bad one on his fault and not leatheriques but he won't listen. Rather he spreads his distaste of leatherique around the net.

I fail to see the logic but hey, what can you do?

Cheers man, thanks for understanding. I'm out


----------



## braymond141 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hou said:


> derref - There are better ways of going about things rather than joining a forum just to argue with the OP. Calm down dear!
> 
> IF you are in no way affiliated with or indeed the manufacturer then you are just both talking from experience, one has had a good one, one a bad!


I'd hope he'd just present the questions he has to this forum. He already pushed buttons on the other forum, so guess it's going to happen here too.

If there is any information I left out about the product I'm happy to add it, but knowing JudyB's company information, I think that's pretty much licked. Just curious what else would be a proper leather dye now. Was pretty upset this stuff is a paint


----------



## derref (Nov 25, 2010)

I remember everyone in that thread siding with me... I am the interior dyeing master after all, haha.

Hey braymond, respond to my pm. Pathetic


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Brett, that certainly isn't a dye mate! 

Sand the leather? Looks like you only do that so there's more surface area for that latex crap (or what ever it is) to stick on to.

I'd go to a interior trimmer and see what they can do. I know you can buy proper dye's and stains here in Australia.


----------



## braymond141 (Aug 13, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Brett, that certainly isn't a dye mate!
> 
> Sand the leather? Looks like you only do that so there's more surface area for that latex crap (or what ever it is) to stick on to.
> 
> I'd go to a interior trimmer and see what they can do. I know you can buy proper dye's and stains here in Australia.


I found what looks to be a great product http://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/index.htm. Working on getting a response to my questions.

There seems to be a lot of confusion between leather dyes and leather pigments (paints) as JudyB mentioned.

I'm trying to get a better answer if all OEM top color coated leathers (pigment painted), are a "latex" paint, or a "dye" paint (ie; actually stains and coats evenly). If all top coated coloring is a "latex" style paint, then I'll be making some retractions.

I have clarified that Leatherique is intended to be a single stage leather restoration process which is vastly inferior to offerings that are color coated, then clear coated (OEM in nature).

Thanks for the reply Ozzy


----------



## braymond141 (Aug 13, 2008)

Alright so here's a culmination of information that I've gathered from various professionals on this site. Keep in mind I posted this on the site Neil (derref) linked you all to. Some of it is in defense to his remarks; please ignore them, I don't want that trouble here.

Please correct anything that may be wrong, or let me know if that's about right.



braymond141 said:


> Alright here we go. I spent the past day emailing and calling a few professionals over in the UK that I had seen immaculate, OE type leather refinishing from. I've been cleared on many points, some were right, some were wrong. Hopefully everyone learns a little something from this. I may be using bits of knowledge that were already mentioned here, but this is meant to be a complete understanding.
> 
> First off: I want to explain one last time, and if this is ignored and hounded you are quite the fool, that the preparation in the pics was not the topic of my dissatisfaction. *My dissatisfaction was from the "dye" being more like a "latex" paint. I do not want to hear one word about the product not sticking, that does not represent what I was upset out. I know exactly what it takes to get it to stick and those pictures were only a quick test, NOTHING MORE.*
> 
> ...


----------

